# My Magic Black Box Rubik's Cube Scrambler (lolvideo)



## molarmanful (Jul 10, 2015)

*Project Black Box: Instant Scramblers (lolvideo series)*

New developments that will revolutionize scrambling forever! All packed in a nice black box.

V1:


Spoiler



DEMO:





SPECS:
Algorithm: 1-Phase Molar Algorithm (Optimization of 2-Phase Kociemba Algorithm for speed and better-quality scrambles)
Internal Mechanism: Clone of Harry Potter enslaved with a Pokeball to implement Molar Algorithm in a custom spell
Cube(s) Supported: 3x3
Amount Supported: 1



V2:


Spoiler



DEMO:





SPECS:
Algorithm: 0.5-Phase Molar Algorithm
Internal Mechanism: V1 Harry Potter clone with a special combination of Mega-Stones (for extra speed) harvested by my army of 6 maxed-out Agumons
Cube(s) Supported: All WCA puzzles
Amount Supported: As many as can fit in the box



Any suggestions for improving the scrambler will be greatly appreciated! I plan on adding more puzzle scrambles and a way to output the scramble.


----------



## Berkmann18 (Jul 10, 2015)

I bet you inserted a scrambling bot inside or just edited the video and scrambled it yourself.


----------



## MennoniteCuber1 (Jul 10, 2015)

He edited it and scrambled it himself.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jul 10, 2015)

no you fools. didnt you read the title? it's magic.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Jul 10, 2015)

HOW DID YOU DO THAT !?!?!?


----------



## adimare (Jul 10, 2015)

Berkmann18 said:


> I bet you inserted a scrambling bot inside...


----------



## molarmanful (Jul 10, 2015)

Ross The Boss said:


> no you fools. didnt you read the title? it's magic.


You, sir, are right.


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Jul 10, 2015)

Berkmann18 said:


> I bet you inserted a scrambling bot inside or just edited the video and scrambled it yourself.



Well done Captain Obvious.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jul 11, 2015)

Better magic than Steven Brundage


----------



## WayneMigraine (Jul 11, 2015)

Be careful. They still burn people at the stake for this kind of witchcraft in some areas


----------



## Lyn Simm (Jul 11, 2015)

ok, thats cool but its not faster than scrambling by hand, so #notworththemoney

-Lyn

edit: unless you can fit like 7 cubes in the Scrambler at once


----------



## Sub20MinSolver (Jul 11, 2015)

Berkmann18 said:


> I bet you inserted a scrambling bot inside or just edited the video and scrambled it yourself.



no, read again hint: involves catching Harry Potter in a Pokeball and using his wizardry!


----------



## Berkmann18 (Jul 11, 2015)

adimare said:


> http://img.4plebs.org/boards/tv/thumb/1372/53/1372539620896s.jpg



Ever saw a small scrambler robot ?


----------



## Berkmann18 (Jul 11, 2015)

Sub20MinSolver said:


> no, read again hint: involves catching Harry Potter in a Pokeball and using his wizardry!



-_- no seriously.


----------



## MennoniteCuber1 (Jul 11, 2015)

Yeah everyone knows Harry Potter never existed. You better come up with a better hint.


----------



## molarmanful (Jul 11, 2015)

Guys, read the thread title. Especially the word between the parentheses.

Anyway, version 2 is almost done.


----------



## Berd (Jul 11, 2015)

Not even in wca orientation! Very cool tho!


----------



## Sub20MinSolver (Jul 11, 2015)

molarmanful said:


> Guys, read the thread title. Especially the word between the parentheses.
> 
> Anyway, version 2 is almost done.



will it be able to scramble a 13x13?


----------



## Sub20MinSolver (Jul 11, 2015)

harry potter does exist he is living in an apartment using his magic to scramble cubes and make beer out of nowhere!


----------



## G2013 (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm still training to get to that level of wizardy...

[back to the real world]

It would be great to have an inverse-cubestormer-like scrambler


----------



## molarmanful (Jul 15, 2015)

Hey guys! The long-awaited Version 2.0 is out! See OP for a demo. I'm also including info about each scrambler so you can go build your own!


----------



## Lyn Simm (Jul 15, 2015)

sigh...you're biasing EO towards 4-8 bad edges from the natural distribution!!

you won't get random state scrambles unless you orient the scrambler lengthwise from Northeast to Southwest...

i don't even see a compass.

-Lyn


----------



## molarmanful (Jul 15, 2015)

Lyn Simm said:


> sigh...you're biasing EO towards 4-8 bad edges from the natural distribution!!
> 
> you won't get random state scrambles unless you orient the scrambler lengthwise from Northeast to Southwest...
> 
> ...


Oh my god you're right! I guess I'll need to ..._replace_... my Harry Potter clone. The code doesn't have this issue, so it's probably him.

About the compass... It's all inside the Pokeball.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Jul 15, 2015)

Ok you got curious
Can it scramble a 1x1???
What happens if i put a pizza in there?


----------



## molarmanful (Jul 15, 2015)

Please Dont Ask said:


> Ok you got curious
> Can it scramble a 1x1???
> What happens if i put a pizza in there?


1. It should be able to scramble a 1x1 (or any puzzle, in theory) but I don't have a 1x1 to test with 

2. The pizza won't come out. Harry Potter will probably eat it.


----------

